# Any suggestions on a wading jacket?



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking for wading jacket with a d-loop on the back for a net for steelheading. Any suggestions


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Simms makes a few really good ones. Not cheap, but "cry once, buy once". I have a non-insulated one that I use both summer and winter.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a Cabela’s jacket that I’m not using. Excellent condition size XLT.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I was looking at the compass 360 jackets. Reasonable price compared to some of the other brands. A friend got one and likes it so far.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

I actually just returned the compass 360. It is definitely inexpensive. Very light weight material and the d ring for net is in the middle of the back allowing the net to dangle behind your legs, poor design. I just ordered the Frogg T Hellbender and the Caddis bothe around $60 on Amazon. Will post results


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I picked up the Frogg toggs Hellbender jacket last month from FishUSA when we were steelheading in Erie last month. Design wise it was pretty similar to the compass 360 jacket my buddy picked up on the same trip. (Someone told me the Compass 360 guys came from Frogg Toggs.)
The FT jacket was $69 at FishUSA but they gave me a discount. The 360 jacket was $40 at the fly shop we stopped at. The Hellbender was a different materiel than what frogg togg usually uses so not that cardboard feeling stuff. It's very lightweight and comfortable with a little more give and roomier than their other jackets. I did not use the D-ring so can't comment on that. Plenty of pocket space and it kept me dry the one morning it rained on us. Afternoons were pretty warm and I'd roll up the jacket and put it in my sling pack, so pretty packable. I did wear several layers under it. On the coldest morning I wore a thick LLBean hurricane shirt under it along with my normal layers and the jacket zipper kept popping. So that morning I just used the buttons. With normal layers I didn't have problems with the zipper. My only complaint with it is the zipper being a little flimsy. I haven't had a chance to use it since early last month but overall I'm happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

You guys are wasting your money on that Frogg Toggs junk. I’ve been threw their jackets, waders, etc. and it’s poorly made and you get what you pay for. 
Buy quality products so you don’t keep dropping cash on replacing gear.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I just picked up a Redington wading jacket from Sierra Trading Post before Christmas, but have not had a chance to wear it yet. 

For the record, I've had a pair of Frogg Togg waders for several years, no issues. Then again, I'm not particularly hard on them because I only wear them when I have to.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

I picked up a Patagonia River Salt when FishUSA had them on clearance back around Christmas and I'm pretty sure it will outlast me. haven't had it in the rain yet, but it cuts the wind very well.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

bassclef said:


> I picked up a Patagonia River Salt when FishUSA had them on clearance back around Christmas and I'm pretty sure it will outlast me. haven't had it in the rain yet, but it cuts the wind very well.


I actually have the same jacket and it rocks? Perfect placement of pockets, bulletproof when it comes to keeping you dry and it does cut the wind like no other jacket I’ve ever owned. 
Only downfall is that I’d rather have a different color than sand.


----------

